# Samsung 32GB Class 10 microSD for 35 buck.



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Found a good deal that might appeal to y'all.

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=SAMMSDHS32G10C


----------

